# GenieGo - Licenses



## stuntman (Aug 16, 2014)

I just got my geniego.. I installed the iPhone version of GenieGo on my iPad.. seemed to work okay.. then I noticed it was built in to iPad DirecTV app! When I tried to use it, it tried to authenticate again and wouldn't let me.. like it didn't realized it was the same device... I'll delete the geniego app and use the native iPad app... but I'm not sure how to clear the licenses so that I can apply it to the iPad app...

Any ideas?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You can have up to five authorized devices/apps access your GenieGo. The DirecTV iPad app and the GenieGo app count as two different devices. But you should be able to authorize both. Once you've hit five devices and try to activate a sixth, you'll get a message that lets you deactivate one of the other five devices.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> You can have up to five authorized devices/apps access your GenieGo. The DirecTV iPad app and the GenieGo app count as two different devices. But you should be able to authorize both. *Once you've hit five devices and try to activate a sixth, you'll get a message that lets you deactivate one of the other five devices, ...*


... assuming the license you want to deactivate is over 30 days old.

So if you activated 5 clients today (8/16), you wouldn't be able to activate a different client until 9/16.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

stuntman said:


> When I tried to use it, it tried to authenticate again and wouldn't let me.. like it didn't realized it was the same device...


Why? Any error messages?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Steve said:


> ... assuming the license you want to deactivate is over 30 days old.
> 
> So if you activated 5 clients today (8/16), you wouldn't be able to activate a different client until 9/16.


Good point.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you haven't used 5, use a different name to authorize. The old name will be available in 30 days.


----------



## stuntman (Aug 16, 2014)

Dennisj00 was right.. it wasn't a problem with 2 licenses on the same device.. the problem was that both licenses tried to use the same device 'name'.. once I changed the name to something unique, it let me register it.. now I can just do what others have suggested and remove the original device license when I reach my limit.

Thanks!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Can you choose to delete a license without having to attempt to add one? I ask as my iPaid mini is running the GG client for iPhone and since the iPaid App has been fixed I see no reason to retain the GG App there. I would like to delete it specifically and transfer it to the iPaid App. Will this force a system rename? Sort of Mickey Mouse if I must do that. Or after 30 days will it be OK to transfer it then? 

I am using 5 licenses on 5 devices currently. One is past the 30 days like to reassign to one of my wife's iPaids then I would take it off the iPod entirely when it comes time and grant her other. Meanwhile the mini is stuck on the GG app instead of the now flawlessly functioning iPaid App.

Don "love to just purchase another block and not worry about this" Bolton


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

lugnutathome said:


> Can you choose to delete a license without having to attempt to add one? I ask as my iPaid mini is running the GG client for iPhone and since the iPaid App has been fixed I see no reason to retain the GG App there. I would like to delete it specifically and transfer it to the iPaid App. Will this force a system rename? Sort of Mickey Mouse if I must do that. Or after 30 days will it be OK to transfer it then?
> 
> I am using 5 licenses on 5 devices currently. One is past the 30 days like to reassign to one of my wife's iPaids then I would take it off the iPod entirely when it comes time and grant her other. Meanwhile the mini is stuck on the GG app instead of the now flawlessly functioning iPaid App.
> 
> Don "love to just purchase another block and not worry about this" Bolton


Don, I think you could transfer a license that hasn't called home in 30 days. . . example if you haven't used the iPod GG client in 30 days you could use that one (or delete it) as you re-authorize the 6th device.

Or you may be able to just specify that one to delete as you register the 6th - actually a different 5th device.

This is all done as you register a new device - there's no other way to delete a license.

It's been a long time since I played 'license' shuffleboard!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

dennisj00 said:


> Don, I think you could transfer a license that hasn't called home in 30 days. . . example if you haven't used the iPod GG client in 30 days you could use that one (or delete it) as you re-authorize the 6th device.
> 
> Or you may be able to just specify that one to delete as you register the 6th - actually a different 5th device.
> 
> ...


A license must be idle for 30 days? OH crap! I was hoping just issued after 30 would be enough to wipe it away.

Don "Guess I'll be going on the journey of discovery" Bolton


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> A license must be idle for 30 days? OH crap! I was hoping just issued after 30 would be enough to wipe it away.


IIRC, you can't delete it, as Dennis says. It's simply available for transfer after 30 days, whether the former client was idle or not.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Steve! that will work but I will have to be careful to avoid a rename on the mini I suspect.

Don "needing a vacation from this job: Bolton


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> Thanks Steve! that will work but I will have to be careful to avoid a rename on the mini I suspect.


I think you select the old name for the new client, and you have an opportunity to edit it before they're officially "married" for the next 30 days. At least that's the way I remember it.


----------

